# Ayuda con las instalacion, utilizando particiones /var  /usr

## piraxter

Hola a todos.

Despues de hacer un intento de instalacion, me tope con la siguiente duda y problema. : :Question: 

Tengo un disco de 6 gigas. Particionado de la siguiente manera: 

128M de swat, 250M para /, 1.8G  para /home, 2G para /usr y 2 para /var.

Donde encontre la duda es en esta parte de la guia de instalacion: 

Despues, crearemos los puntos de montaje/mnt/gentoo y /mnt/gentoo/boot, y podriamos montar nuestros sistemas de archivos en estos puntos de montaje.

Code listing 14

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Si estas configurando Gentoo Linux con una partición para /usr o para /var, deben ser montadas en /mnt/gentoo/usr y /mnt/gentoo/var, respectivamente, 

Aqui no entiendo a que se refiere ??

Debo hacer extra a lo anterior:

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/var

luego

# mount /dev/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr  y

# mount /dev/usr /mnt/gentoo/var 

Y continuar con los pasos de manera normal ???

Gracias, esa es la duda. 

Ahora el problema.

Ya cheque el checksum de la imagen del Gentoo 1.2 y esta correcta. Pero al hacer:

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2

Me marca errores, dice algo asi de que se salio de la descompresion por que habian ocurrido errores anteriores. No se tampoco a que se refiere y no se como solucionarlo.

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## faemino

A tu duda tu mismo te has respuesto esa es la manera que yo procedi y no me dio ningun problema.

Al problema, ¿has probado con los 3 tarballs?

Saludos.

----------

## ergodic

A mi me dio incontables problemas con el stage 1 y  2, solo cunado hice

>>  tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-3.tbz2

funciono. Me canse de buscar porque con 

>>  tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage1-*.tbz2

>>  tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage2-*.tbz2

no funcionaba, asi que simplemente use el tercero. Funciono de perlas despues

----------

## nbensa

 *piraxter wrote:*   

>  Pero al hacer:
> 
> # cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage?-*.tbz2
> ...

 

No.

tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2

es lo que tienes que hacer. Hay una razón por la cuál no debes usar el ? y el * literalmente, pero son las 3AM acá y mi cerebro no da para explicarlas  :Smile: 

Suerte!!

----------

